# Looking for playgroups and ways to entertain kids!



## zain321 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've just moved to singapore from the UK with my husband and two little girls aged 7 months and 2 years. We're looking for things to do during the day week!
Can anyone advise on any parent toddler groups or playgroups near river valley road? Or how I can keep my little ones generally entertained...?!


----------



## MrBean (Jul 18, 2011)

zain321 said:


> I've just moved to singapore from the UK with my husband and two little girls aged 7 months and 2 years. We're looking for things to do during the day week!
> Can anyone advise on any parent toddler groups or playgroups near river valley road? Or how I can keep my little ones generally entertained...?!


Try their local newspaper - the Straits Times on Fri, Sat and Sun and under the entertainment section they would have events for the days or weeks.


----------



## leone and john (Oct 15, 2008)

There are many groups that 'get together' and have play dates amongst their friends as well as 'organised groups'.

If you email me privately I can link you thru to a few of the mommies in the same situation!!

OR ... you can have a look at my blog for things to see and do in and around Singapore, or if you are on FB, the group titled "life in Singapore", a new group recently set up where we all add things / places / events that are of help to us all on whats happening in Singapore and places to go with the kidz!

my blog is here:

our life in Singapore

but there are many blogs that I 'follow' that are just as helpful.

leonefabre AT gmail DOT com

ciao, Leone


----------

